# Dragon vs Sangfroidish



## Noctowl (Mar 28, 2015)

> 1vs1 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


[size=+2]*Dragon vs Sangfroidish II*[/size]

*Dragon's active squad*

 *Red Freezie* the female Weavile <Pressure> @ Weakness Policy
 *Taggerung* the male Buizel <Swift Swim> @ Quick Claw
 *Ron DeLite* the male Larvitar <Guts> @ Lucky Egg
 *Ratha* the female Venipede <Poison Point> @ Lucky Egg
 *Unpleasant* the male Pidove <Super Luck> @ Lucky Egg
 *Noisette* the female Budew <Poison Point> @ Soothe Bell
 *Curry Rice* the female Fletchinder <Gale Wings> @ Flying Gem
 *Macaroon* the female Noivern <Infiltrator> @ Yache Berry
 *Melancholy* the female Numel <Oblivious> @ Lucky Egg
 *Amaretto* the male Buneary <Run Away> @ Soothe Bell


*Sangfroidish's active squad*

 *Quelana* the female Fennekin <Blaze>
 *Kalameet* the male Noibat <Telepathy> @ Yache Berry
 *Oscar* the male Riolu <Inner Focus> @ Soothe Bell
 *Zulf* the male Ralts <Synchronize> @ Dawn Stone
 *Hindenburg* the male Drifloon <Unburden>
 *Artorias* the male Honedge <No Guard> @ Dusk Stone
 *Havel* the male Aron <Sturdy> @ Dragon Fang
 *Kloe* the female Fletchling <Big Pecks>
 *Neku* the male Scraggy <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Kitaniji* the male Ekans <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg

The coin of flipping demands that:
Dragon sends out first.
Then Sangfrodish sends out and commands.
Then Dragon makes some commands.
Then I ref. :>


----------



## Dragon (Mar 28, 2015)

Hmmm, let's try out Melancholy \o/


----------



## Meowth (Mar 29, 2015)

And I'll send out Zulf.

Hit her with *Psychic*, *Dazzling Gleam*, and *Psychic*. If you can't hit her or she protects, use *Calm Mind*, and if she attracts you and you can't move because of it, see if you can *Charm *her pants off.

*Psychic/Calm Mind ~ Dazzling Gleam/Calm Mind/Charm ~ Psychic/Calm Mind/Charm*


----------



## Dragon (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmmm, let's try Bulldoze, then Iron Head twice and hope for some hax \o/

*Bulldoze ~ Iron Head ~ Iron Head*


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ah, the good old arena. It may had been seeing a lot of use lately, but it still looked as pristine as it always did. The two trainers stood on oposite sides of the marked out arena, holding their Pokeballs. A test battle it may have been, but still there was tension in the air; both sides were desperate to win. The first to throw the Pokeball, Dragon, tossed the ball and released a small orange camel, who looked at the arena with dopey eyes and yawned. This arena was way too cold for Melancholy. Sandfroidish threw his ball down and out came a small dainty figure, who looked over at his trainer nervously. The ref threw down her flags, and the battle began.
*Round one*

*Dragon*

Melancholy (F) Oblivious (Lucky egg)
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status:  Can I have a jumper please?
Commands: _Bulldoze~Iron head~Iron head_

*Sangfroidish*

Zulf (m) Synchronise (Dawn stone)
Health: 100% 
Energy: 100%
Status: I do not want to fight...I wish to...danceeee.
Commands: _Psychic~Dazzling gleam~Psychic_

The Ralts shivered a little, but decided that standing still would not help the situation. He focused his psychic type energies into lifting Melancholy into the air. The Numel squeaked with surprise, her little stubby legs waving in a futile attempt to get back down on the ground. With a little chuckle, and a little glow of power from his dawn stone, Zulf slammed the Numel into the ground several times, hearing several squeaks of pain from the struggling Numel each time. Eventually, he tired, and slammed Melancholy down for the last time. The Numel got up gingerly, shaking her legs a little.

The Numel looked at her opponent. That speed! That must be what is giving this little thing the edge! Melancholy bellowed loudly, stomping into the ground a few times. Seismic waves of energy flowed through the ground, almost as if the ground was made of water. The waves eventually reached Zulf, who was toppled over instantly when the waves hit. He got up gingerly, his legs a little sore from the impact.

He was too slow in getting up, however. While the Ralts was struggling to get up, Melancholy had been seemingly standing still, but those with a keen eye would have noticed the strange shine around her head. She bellowed again and charged forwards, slamming her head into the Ralts' green helmet. There was a loud crack, and Zulf fell backwards again, groaning in pain. He could barley move, let alone dazzle the opponent with his amazing good looks.

Melancholy scoffed at her opponent. Is that all it took? Her skin shimmered brightly yet again, and she slammed her head right into Zulf, just as he was about to get up. The pain wasn't so bad this time...it was almost bearable. Almost. Zulf made a small squeak of protest, and decided to attack the camel's mind this time. He closed his eyes to the physical world, and then opened his third eye. 

With this, he could see the mental imprint of his opponent. With a huff of effort, he entered the mind of Melancholy, and started to tear parts of the mind to pieces. All that Melancholy could see was a strange pink glow around her opponent before she started screaming and bucking in pain, wishing she had hands to hold her head in. It seemed like hours before the pain ended, and Zulf opened his eyes, grinning at his opponent as she lay panting on the floor.

*Dragon*

Melancholy (F) Oblivious (Lucky egg)
Health: 74%
Energy: 87%
Status: Owch, that spindly little thing hurts!
Commands: _Bulldoze~Iron head~Iron head_

*Sangfroidish*

Zulf (m) Synchronise (Dawn stone)
Health: 75% 
Energy: 92%
Status: A little dizzy. -1 speed
Commands: _Psychic~Flinch~Psychic_

Notes:
Ralts speed: 40-10=30
Numel speed: 35

You didn't specify what kind of psychic to do. I don't think it matters really. So I just used them both to stop it getting stale.

Also, the description for iron head mentions a pate. I'm guessing that means head, as tasty as pate is.

My little bro is ill, so if there is a delay that is probably why.

Dragon to command.

Calculations:
Psychic: Rolled 26

9 base damage
+2.25 stab= 11.25
Dawn stone +2= 13

energy: 4%

Bulldoze (speed lowered):
7% damage
3% energy

Iron head: Rolled 20
8% base
12 damage
5% energy 

Flinch:
Iron head: Rolled 85
12% damage
5% energy
Psychic: Rolled 30


----------



## Meowth (Mar 31, 2015)

No complaints with your prose so far. Your depictions of the moves are spot on, the detail is sufficient, and you refer to the Pokémon's moods and reactions to each other's moves. I also like that you alternated the effects of psychic to avoid repetition, which is a recurring issue in reffing.

Your calculations fall down on a couple of things, though; Bulldoze should have gotten STAB, and each Iron Head should have hit for 12% damage, because type weakness increases damage by x1.5 in ASB (x2 for double weakness). You didn't need to add the extra energy to Iron Head for its extra effect, either, that's already accounted for in the database. Fix those numbers up and you're good. 

Also, it would be useful to inform the battlers how you intend to handle Pokémon with identical speed stats when such a situation arises, as it has here. Some refs (myself included) determine attack order by rolls in these cases, while others go by the order their trainers gave commands, and there are probably other methods I'm not aware of. (On the subject, 5 seems rather a stingy amount to alter speed by; most refs go for either 10 or 15.)


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 31, 2015)

Silly me; I calculated the stab, but did not add it!
I'll change the speed alterations to 10, in that case. It won't really affect this round anyway.
(In a case of speed ties, I use a random number generator)


----------



## Dragon (Apr 1, 2015)

Right, let's see what else is in this movepool here..

Mel, start with Eruption while we've still got a fair amount of health, and then Earthquake and Lava Plume. If he protects/detects/you can't attack for whatever reason, stockpile let's say.. 15% energy. If you've already Stockpiled, use Amnesia instead.

*Eruption/Stockpile (15%) ~ Earthquake/Stockpile (15%)/Amnesia ~ Lava Plume/Stockpile (15%)/Amnesia*


----------



## Meowth (Apr 1, 2015)

Use *Telekinesis* to lift her off the ground, which should hopefully prevent that Earthquake. Then put her out with *Hypnosis *and eat her dreams for some health.

*Telekinesis ~ Hypnosis ~ Dream Eater (health)*


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 3, 2015)

*Round two*

*Dragon*

Melancholy (F) Oblivious (Lucky egg)
Health: 74%
Energy: 87%
Status: Owch, that spindly little thing hurts!
Commands: _Stockpile~Amnesia~Lava plume_

*Sangfroidish*

Zulf (m) Synchronise (Dawn stone)
Health: 75% 
Energy: 92%
Status: A little dizzy. -1 speed
Commands: _Telekinesis~Hypnosis~Dream eater_


As soon as the battle started up again, the Numel considered her actions. She tried her best to erupt waves of lava from her body, but just didn't have it in her. She sighed, and started storing energy instead. bulking her body up a bit as she glowed a faint pink colour. She somehow felt fuller and fatter, and smiled at her bulkines. Let's see those attacks hurting now.

Zulf rolled his eyes. How was she going to take advantage of her bulkiness if she couldn't move? His eyes glowed purple as he lifted the squealing Numel into the air. Melancholy made several squeaks of protest, half expecting to be thrown around again. Zulf chuckled from under his green helmet, knowing that there was going to something greater than tossing or mind ripping in store for the camel. 

Melancholy began to calm down a little. She didn't like being in the air, sure, but it would not last long and it wasn't as bad as being smacked around on the floor. Looking down made her realise that she was unable to hit the ground to make earthquakes right now, though, which frustrated her deeply. She wanted to show that smug little fairy who was the boss around here! She muttered to herself, and then started to focus her mind, more specificly on emptying it. Fire blast? What was that again?

Zulf scoffed at the seemingly resting Pokemon. “Such a lazy little thing”, he thought to himself, “Resting on the job.” He floated up to the relaxing Pokemon, and gazed into her eyes. Melancholy looked up at the fairy who was now staring her in the face with mild confusion. What was this boy playing at now?

Zulf's eyes then began to glow red, and suddenly Melancholy felt incredibly sleepy. Her head pounded with an ache for sleep, and so she decided to have a little nap. She would show Zulf who was boss later.

The Numel snored softly, muttering a little while rolling over. It seemed a bit strange to the casual observer to see Zulf drooling. He yet again opened his third eye, and entered the mind of Melancholy yet again. This time, instead of nothingness, there was a mountain range where Melancholy was resting. She looked at her surroundings happily as a volcano erupted around her. Unfortunately for the slumbering camel, Zulf began tearing chunks out of the background of the dream. Once he had collected a fair amount of the dream, he shoved it all in his mouth with a satisfied hum of happiness. Melancholy made a squeak of protest, stomping her hoof on the ground, but couldn't really do anything to stop this destruction of her happy place. Zulf left the mind after gorging himself, feeling a little more energised after his snack. 


*Dragon*

Melancholy (F) Oblivious (Lucky egg)
Health: 64%
Energy: 70%
Status: Wriggling her little legs angrily in her sleep. Stockpiled 15% energy 
             Up in the air for one more action.
             Has forgotten fire blast.
             Asleep (severe)
             +1 defence +3 special defence
Commands: _Stockpile~Amnesia~Asleep_

*Sangfroidish*

Zulf (m) Synchronise (Dawn stone)
Health: 79% 
Energy: 83%
Status: Having a nice snack. -1 speed
Commands: _Telekinesis~Hypnosis~Dream eater_

Notes:
How did I miss the description for stockpile? Ugh.
Sangfroidish to command next.

Calculations:

Stockpile:15% energy +1 def +1 special defence
Telekinesis: 4% energy
Amnesia: 2% energy (forgets fire blast)
Hypnosis: 1% energy
Zzzzzz
Dream eater: 9% damage
                       4% energy

                      +4 hp


----------



## Meowth (Apr 3, 2015)

Still good stuff. Only nitpick is that Dream Eater is often considered as reducing the severity of sleep, but I don't think that's ever been properly standardised and certainly isn't recorded anywhere official so I'm not counting it against you if you choose not to interpret it as such. Also for a moment I was going to pull you up on not accounting for Melancholy's sp. def boost in your damage calcs, but I see you've only taken 11% health away even though your notes still say 12%. Remember to double check all your figures whenever you realise a mistake to prevent any such confusion.
Honestly I'm just grasping for things to critique. This is a very good reffing! :)

Anyway, Zulf, let's use this downtime to set up some defences. Put up a *Reflect *and a *Light Screen*, and if she's still asleep, munch on some more dreams. Otherwise, *Psychic*; let's go ahead and infiltrate her mind, so we can get her even if she clones up. If she's protecting, underground, etc etc, use *Calm Mind*.

*Reflect ~ Light Screen ~ Dream Eater (health)/Psychic/Calm Mind*


----------



## Dragon (Apr 3, 2015)

Er, actually I have to point out that Numel doesn't learn Eruption and I was just messing with you there. Only Camerupt learns it, for some reason! (I hate to lose the bit of damage we actually did, but yeah.)


----------



## Meowth (Apr 3, 2015)

...good catch. OTL


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 4, 2015)

That has been edited. I should really double check these things.
Erm let me put in the amnesia real quick.


----------



## Dragon (Apr 4, 2015)

Let's see if we can flinch Zulf into not setting up those screens with a couple of Snores, then try a Sleep Talk since there's not much else we can do. If you wake up, use Yawn to see how he likes being asleep >:[ If you've already used Yawn, let's throw a Will-O-Wisp out there as well.

*Snore / Yawn ~ Snore / Yawn / Will-O-Wisp ~ Sleep Talk / Yawn / Will-O-Wisp*


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 8, 2015)

*Round three*

*Dragon*

Melancholy (F) Oblivious (Lucky egg)
Health: 64%
Energy: 70%
Status: Wriggling her little legs angrily in her sleep. Stockpiled 15% energy 
             Up in the air for one more action.
             Has forgotten fire blast.
             Asleep (severe)
             +1 defence +3 special defence
Commands: _Snore~snore~Sleep talk_

*Sangfroidish*

Zulf (m) Synchronise (Dawn stone)
Health: 79% 
Energy: 83%
Status: Having a nice snack. -1 speed
Commands: _Reflect~Light screen~Dream eater_

The lull in battle was suddenly interrupted by a loud snore. It was, like the worst snore ever. You ever wanted to sleep but your partner is too busy snoring in bed to let you, and you want to shove the pillow over their heads? The noise coming from the Numel was ten times worse. Thankfully for Zulf, he could cover his ears (erm, does he have ears?) with his tiny hands. He soon decided that it would be best to protect himself from further attacks. He waved his hands around, and a golden dome of energy was summoned around him. He smiled, content in the protection he would now be under. He was too busy to notice that the Numel had safely floated back down to the ground, with a nice little bump.

The loud snore, almost like a jack hammer, burst the Ralts from his bubble. It still hurt more than ever! He crossly held his head in his hands, trying to remove the pounding headache that rattled around his head. The Numel rolled over, almost waking herself up from her sleep, but then muttered and lay back down again. “Ok then” Zulf thought, waving his arms yet again, “This should do it”. Another dome of energy was summoned around him. He then turned to Melancholy and scoffed, what could she do now?

The Numel started to mumble a little, and stood up. The look of focus would be on her face, if her eyes were open. Suddenly, she growled a little and mumbled yet again, and started jumping on the spot. Zulf noticed how pumped she was and decided to have another snack into her volcano dreams. 
When he dived in, he spotted the Numel having a little training regime, with a punching bag in front of her being head-butted. Zulf floated over to the punching bag, and ate it, the Numel screeching a little in anger before going off to head-butt another one.

*Dragon*

Melancholy (F) Oblivious (Lucky egg)
Health: 53%
Energy: 57%
Status: _Very focused in her dream.
              Stockpiled 15% energy 
             Has forgotten fire blast.
             Pumped up (has higher chance of crits)
             Asleep (mild)
             +1 defence +3 special defence_
Commands: _Snore~snore~Sleep talk (called focus energy)_

*Sangfroidish*

Zulf (m) Synchronise (Dawn stone)
Health: 73% 
Energy: 72%
Status: _Glad to have all these shields around. 
Has a reflect screen up. (lasts 3 more actions) 
Has a light screen up, (lasts 4 more actions) 
-1 speed_
Commands: _Reflect~Light screen~Dream eater_

*Notes*
Sleep talk called focus energy. The RNG is not kind.
Sorry, I think I've got my brother's bug. 
Dragon to command next

*Calculations*

Snore: 5% base damage 4% energy
Reflect: 1% energy +2 maintainance
Snore: 5% base damage 4% energy
Light screen 1% energy 1% maintainance
Dream eater: 9% damage
4% energy 
Sleep talk:Focus energy:5% base energy


Numel  9-Hp
             13-energy
Ralts 6-hp
          9-energy


----------



## Meowth (Apr 8, 2015)

Any particular reason you're charging Reflect 2% energy per action to maintain, but only 1% for Light Screen? 
The action where a screen is put up shouldn't subtract from its duration if the user is last to move that action. Since Zulf was slower than Melancholy the first action shouldn't have counted towards Reflect, nor the second towards Light Screen.
Some explicit mention in your notes of what Sleep Talk called would be helpful, too, even if everyone can tell from Melancholy's status string that it was Focus Energy. Also, I do believe Snore is meant to degrade its user's sleep status, so Melancholy should be down to mild sleep by now at the very least.
(Oh, and the word "Round" seems to randomly exist above Dragon's end of round stats. :p)

Other than those few little nitpicks, you're definitely getting there!


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 8, 2015)

It was not two energy per action, it was 2 energy for the round. So 1% per action. :)
I wasn't sure if snore reduced it. I will go reduce it now.


----------



## Meowth (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh, I see! I didn't realise those were totals for the round rather than the amount per action. My bad.
Out of interest, how are you reffing the deterioration of sleep?


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 9, 2015)

I have rolled a number that tells me how long the sleep lasts. Then I roll every action to see if the Pokemon lowers their severity of sleep. If the sleep severity goes below mild, the Pokemon will wake up before its 'waking time'.


----------



## Dragon (Apr 9, 2015)

Ehhh luck isn't really on my side rn, so I'll just go ahead and say Snore until you wake up. And then let's... call up a Sandstorm, why not. And finally, Lava Plume away! If you can't use Sandstorm for whatever reason then just use Lava Plume, see if you can blast Zulf into the air (which is apparently a Thing Lava Plume does, according to the db)?

*Snore / Sandstorm / Lava Plume x3*


----------



## Meowth (Apr 9, 2015)

Noctowl said:


> I have rolled a number that tells me how long the sleep lasts. Then I roll every action to see if the Pokemon lowers their severity of sleep. If the sleep severity goes below mild, the Pokemon will wake up before its 'waking time'.


Okay. I believe randomising status durations is considered pretty unorthodox these days but it's certainly been done that way before. What are the minimum and maximum durations, and what is the chance of dropping a stage each action?

Anyway. Zulf, keep eating health, then when she wakes up and summons a sandstorm overwrite it with *Rain Dance*. Then hit her with *Psyshock*.

*Dream Eater/Rain Dance ~ Dream Eater/Rain Dance/Psyshock ~ Dream Eater/Rain Dance/Psyshock*


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 21, 2015)

Miniumum and maximum durations? I go by 3-5 actions normally, as that's how it works in the games. Maybe that's a little small in hindsight?

For the stage dropping, I give it a 1/10 chance. Loud moves would raise the chances to 5/10, I'd think.

Anyway, I apologise for my lateness in everything. I will be making the round now. Should I just edit this, or should I make a new post?


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 21, 2015)

*Round four*

*Dragon*

Melancholy (F) Oblivious (Lucky egg)
Health: 53%
Energy: 57%
Status: _Very focused in her dream.
              Stockpiled 15% energy 
             Has forgotten fire blast.
             Pumped up (has higher chance of crits)
             Asleep (mild)
             +1 defence +3 special defence_
Commands: _Snore~Sandstorm~Lava plume_

*Sangfroidish*

Zulf (m) Synchronise (Dawn stone)
Health: 73% 
Energy: 72%
Status: _Glad to have all these shields around. 
Has a reflect screen up. (lasts 3 more actions) 
Has a light screen up, (lasts 4 more actions) 
-1 speed_
Commands: _Dream eater~Rain dance~Psyshock_

After a long period of waiting, a sudden snore awoke the trainer's from their bored nap. The Numel's mouth opened wide, and a loud honking noise, almost like that of a truck, escaped her lips. Gaining confidence from her first snore, another one was soon belted out with twice the force; it almost lead to Zulf falling to his feet. He righted himself soon, and was shot down by yet another powerful snore.

Eventually though, the snoring stopped. Zulf looked at the snoring Pokemon with a look of annoyance. He had a headache now...

His mind turned towards the slumbering Pokemon. More importantly, towards her dreams. Yet again he snuck into her mind, finding himself in another volcanic location. Now, Zulf himself was in the dream, burning up in the lava. The real Zulf was not impressed.  With his small white arms, he tore the other version of himself, and ate it. It was a necessary sacrifice; he could not stand to see himself get hurt any longer. 

The Numel swore and snorted, yet again angry at her dreams being disturbed. Suddenly, the whole place started to crack, and soon shattered.

Zulf was thrown out of the Numel's mind, and Melancholy's eyes shot open, and then lowered. Right, that's how it was going to be. If she couldn't get into her happy place in her dreams, she was going to make this arena her happy place.

The dancing started quickly. Zulf watched in utter confusion as the Numel started clapping her hooves together and humming a very energetic tune. Almost in time with the music, the sandstorm came on, swirling in time with the music. Melancholy smiled as she danced; at last, she was happy.

Zulf frowned as the sand blew right through him, some ending up in his eye. He brushed the grains out of his eye with annoyance and looked at the sky. Yep, this was far too much. And his headache was back too. He started dancing as well, a different sort of dance that didn't seem nearly as energetic. He seemed to swirl through the sand, glowing a faint blue as he started humming to himself. The sandstorm was soon washed away by a rainstorm, and then finally, the sand was nothing more than mud on the ground. Zulf could almost see a tear in the Numel's eye, and grinned. It made him happy to ruin her day. 

Melancholy sniffed, the water dripping off her nose. She'll show him...she'll show him that a little bit of rain won't crush her dreams. She stomped on the ground angrily, ranting and raving about how unfair it was that she spent the entire battle asleep, and was still more tired for it!

Zulf laughed, glad to see that he was breaking her emotionally. He continued to chuckle, until he noticed a slight rumbling noise underneath him. He looked down curiously, and was suddenly launched in the air. Melancholy laughed as the Ralts went flying, screaming bloody murder until her finally touched the ground with a bump. Sadly, the rain had stopped pretty much all of the firey impact of the attack, but the bruise on Zulf's behind was still nasty. He muttered to himself; he'd show her how to throw a Pokemon around. 

And so he did. Waving his arms in the air, he lifted the laughing Numel into the air and tossed her against the ground several times. The rain didn't even seem to stop the impact as the Numel squelched repeatedly in the mud. Life was not going her way at all at the moment; she thought when she was finally left, covered in mud and bruises. Her only good fortune seemed to be in one of the shields Zulf had up fading suddenly.

*Dragon*

Melancholy (F) Oblivious (Lucky egg)
Health: 33%
Energy: 44%
Status: _Very tired now, thanks.
              Stockpiled 15% energy 
             Has forgotten fire blast.
             Pumped up (has higher chance of crits)
             +1 defence +3 special defence_
Commands: _Snore~Sandstorm~Lava plume_

*Sangfroidish*

Zulf (m) Synchronise (Dawn stone)
Health: 68% 
Energy: 60%
Status: _Having fun tossing the poor old camel around.
Has a light screen up, (lasts 1 more action) 
-1 speed_
Commands: _Dream eater~Rain dance~Psyshock_

*Calculations*:
Snore: 5% damage 4% energy 
Dream eater: 9% damage 4% energy  

Sandstorm: 5% energy 

1 damage from sandstorm 

Rain dance: 5% energy 

Lava plume: 3 %  damage 4% energy (light screen halves the damage) 

Psyshock: 11% damage 3% energy 

*Notes*:

There is a small, smouldering pillar of almost cooled down rock.
It is raining for 3 more actions.
I feel like Melancholy is taking too much damage to be honest. I think it's the dawnstone working though.

Sangfroidish to make commands next.


----------



## Meowth (Apr 21, 2015)

Noctowl said:


> Miniumum and maximum durations? I go by 3-5 actions normally, as that's how it works in the games. Maybe that's a little small in hindsight?
> 
> For the stage dropping, I give it a 1/10 chance. Loud moves would raise the chances to 5/10, I'd think.


3-5 actions is about right.

Again, nothing to really pull you up on here, except that I'm not quite seeing how you're arriving at 12% for Psyshock. Either I'm missing something or I can't seem to make it any higher than 11%. Could you post your calcs for that move for me?


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 21, 2015)

Ah, I forgot to take 1 off, due to the defence I think. I'll go fix it.

8 base
10 with stab
-1 with defence
+2 dawn stone


----------



## Meowth (Apr 22, 2015)

Okay, we're good to move on.

First, let's set up a *Future Sight*. Then give her a couple of *Body Slam*s and hope for paralysis. If she protects or is hiding underground, *Calm Mind*.

*Future Sight ~ Body Slam/Calm Mind ~ Body Slam/Calm Mind*


----------



## Dragon (Apr 22, 2015)

Noctowl said:


> I feel like Melancholy is taking too much damage to be honest.


Don't worry, that doesn't have to do with your calculations! That's just me being.. terrible...

You know what, Mel, we're kind of in a sticky spot and I dunno if we can close this gap without doing some hair-splitting math, but I don't wanna do math. So let's just relax and focus on doing Shenanigans instead!

Use Rock Tomb to trap Zulf so he can't hit you with Body Slam. Focus more on immobilization than damage, if you can! He's pretty small, so it shouldn't be too hard to pin him down. Then, fill the spaces in the Rock Tomb with a good Lava Plume (try to _not_ blast him into the sky, since that's something you might be able to consciously control?). Finish with another Rock Tomb to keep him nice and locked up tight in there. With all the lava.

If he escapes at any point use Rock Tomb again to seal him in, then Lava Plume on the next action.

*Rock Tomb ~ Lava Plume / Rock Tomb ~ Rock Tomb / Lava Plume*


----------

